# Pirates attack Flintstone



## bobharrison2002 (Apr 12, 2008)

The dutch appear to have the right idea..........

http://news.yahoo.com/dutch-marines-open-fire-pirates-172250224.html


----------



## LouisB (Dec 23, 2007)

If it had have been U.K. forces they would probably have had to contact Northwood for permission to engage.  Meanwhile Northwood would probably be getting permission from the European courts assuring them that the pirates human rights were being taken into account and arranging interpraters for councelling anybody the marines had upset.


LouisB


----------

